# I don't think my buck is getting the job done



## StoneWallFarmer (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a Nigerian dwarf buck who I've bred to 4 diff girls now. 2 alpine does back in the fall and 2 ND does last month. The 2 Alpines never got pregnant and I attributed that to the size difference. Now my two ND does have come back into heat after being bred by him. I've kept track of heat cycles and I witnessed the breedings. 
I do have to say that the breedings were nothing like the... goat porn  I've seen on YouTube. (Inexperienced owner looking to educate herself!)  My buck seems very half hearted and lazy about it. 

I've looked him over and he seems very healthy, no urinary problems, no matted hair in the way etc. 

Is he a dud buck?  What other issues could be going on that I'm missing? The girls were all in raging heat when with him.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Boy, that would stink to have put this much time into him and have him be a dud.   Do you happen to have a vet nearby who would run a sample for you?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2013)

I've never seen one half hearted about it. 

How long did you leave them together?  I know some people have had success "driveway breeding", but we leave ours together.

If we are breeding on observing them in heat, we usually leave together for a couple days.

We more like to put a buck with a few does and leave them a month or two just in case.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

How old is the buck?
Nutritional deficiencies can also cause fertility issues in not just does but bucks as well. What is his condition? coat? etc
Was he proven when you acquired him?

We have ND's and when a doe is in heat we take her to the dry lot... bring in the buck....within 2-3 minutes there is usually 2 good matings. We take both back to their own areas. We do not repeat the breedings.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> How old is the buck?
> Nutritional deficiencies can also cause fertility issues in not just does but bucks as well. What is his condition? coat? etc
> Was he proven when you acquired him?
> 
> We have ND's and when a doe is in heat we take her to the dry lot... bring in the buck....within 2-3 minutes there is usually 2 good matings. We take both back to their own areas. We do not repeat the breedings.


And we have done that as well.  

We just can't be here enough to guarantee we will get them at the right time.  Expecially when you are breeding 8 at a time.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that makes more sense.. I just like to know the exact date... we also stagger our 4 does, I don't need them all in milk at one time and  don't want a bunch of kids at one time. Two of our does are (actually 3..forgot about C-1) very vocal about their heats...so no missing them. 

Shhhh...don't tell, but that way nobody notices when you might want to keep one...from every litter


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 18, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> OneFineAcre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We usually know the date, because you can usually tell they have been bred.  We also put red chalk on the buck and this helps.  Usually close enough that the ligament test will tell for sure.

We like our's to kid in the same general time.  Even if you put a group of does with buck there will generall be a few days to a week seperation.  

We have a nursery area where we move the does and kids when the kids are about a week old.

Now as to the original poster, I hope her buck isn't infertile.  That would suck.  She said he wasn't enthusiastic.  Never seen one lacking enthusiasm.

We are going skiiing this weekend.  When we get back we are putting 8 does with the two bucks.


----------



## Oakroot (Feb 19, 2013)

So I noticed my buck test mounted my doe and rubbed on her many times over a day or two before she was ready to let him breed. If he had a chalk harness on she would have been covered by the end of day one but with out ever having been bred. Curious how those who use markers are sure it was a real breeding.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2013)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> So I noticed my buck test mounted my doe and rubbed on her many times over a day or two before she was ready to let him breed. If he had a chalk harness on she would have been covered by the end of day one but with out ever having been bred. Curious how those who use markers are sure it was a real breeding.


the key really is in your statement, "A day or two."  She was still coming into heat and she still stood at the end of those couple of days.  Knowing with in a couple of days of kidding is still better than not knowing at all.


----------



## Oakroot (Feb 19, 2013)

So you guys are using the harnesses more for having the does in for a while. Not for an overnight type deal. Got it. That makes more sense.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2013)

Oakroot said:
			
		

> So you guys are using the harnesses more for having the does in for a while. Not for an overnight type deal. Got it. That makes more sense.


yes, breeding harnesses are a great tool when running your buck in with your does for 2 or 3 or 4 months. we run ours with our does for at least 45 days.


----------



## StoneWallFarmer (Feb 20, 2013)

The does were with him for about 5-6days. Appx 2 days before I knew they'd be coming into heat and left them with him for another 3-4 days. They were standing for him but he was definitely half- hearted about it. 

He wasn't proven before I got him. He's in excellent health and condition. Nice coat, good weight. 

I'm frustrated.  I suppose I could get the vet to sample him but not sure I want to put that much into him. I'll have to find out the cost.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 20, 2013)

it isn't sounding promising for him, you can have a vet run a fertility check, it isn't easy to do or get another buck.


----------

